# SVSound 5.2 S-Series System / AS-EQ1 Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie

*Win a NEW SVSound 5.2 S-Series Speaker System + AS-EQ1 Sub EQ*











*SVSound and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away this AMAZING state of the art system to one lucky winner.

S-Series STS-02 Tower Speakers
SCS-02(C) Center Speaker
SSS-02 Surround Speakers
TWIN SB12-NSD Subwoofers
AS-EQ1 Sub EQ

*WOW!*

This complete 5.2 S-Series System with the Sub EQ sells for over $3,100 at SVSound.

Read the review of the new S-Series system by Dr. Dennis Doan.

*AWESOME!*
​
*This giveaway is for our currently active members who have been posting regularly and have shown the desire to stick around and help us grow Home Theater Shack.
*


*CLICK HERE FOR QUALIFICATION DETAILS!​*

Best of luck... :T


*******************************************
*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT*​
As is common... many times members contemplating the purchase of products being given away, may decide to hold off on their purchase in hopes of winning the giveaway. SVSound wants you to know there is no reason to wait... it's the holidays and who wants to wait until February? If you purchase one of the giveaway products during the qualification period and you end up winning, SVSound will refund your full purchase price. Now that's a deal!

*******************************************​

Not able to qualify because you don't have the minimum required posts? Well this ain't our first rodeo when it comes to giveaways... and it certainly won't be our last, Lord willing! Now is the time to start posting and build up your posts count. Visit the forum regularly... be a part of the community and post frequently... help others with a passion we all are here to enjoy! Next time we have a giveaway for our active members with minimum post counts, you'll be ready and won't miss out on the opportunity to win these awesome products. :T


*This is the announcement thread only... please see the discussion thread for qualifications and posting questions and comments.*


----------

